# cork rod handle



## jjfish (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm working on an old St croix rod 40 yrs. + the handle is in good shape but dirty. It sanded up nice & clean. Is there some kind of sealant/preservative that I can put on it? Or do you just leave it bare? Any info would be greatly appreciated.. THX in advance. jjm


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2017)

I use this product. Read the thread in the second link. Good Luck !

*http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/U-40_Cork_Seal/descpage-CORK.html

http://rodbuilding.org/read.php?2,363018,363093*


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi,

Can you share few pictures of old St croix rod that we can have a look of same thing & can share something unique to use on old St croix rod.

Thanks
Fish Jumanji


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Mr Clean Magic Eraser will make dirty grips look like new... Follow up with a coat of U40 Cork Seal...

sandcrab


----------



## redfishnc (Sep 12, 2008)

I have had good success with a little simple washing with Dawn soap, the cork grips looked good.


----------



## USMC2311 (Aug 27, 2019)

I have used U40 in the past. But I prefer to keep mine bare. I like the feel better. I also second the Mr. Clean eraser for general cleaning. It removes less cork than sanding, and does a good job.


----------

